# Five in an UberX



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.

Me - How many are in your group?

Uberloser - There are 5 of us

Me - You requested the wrong service; you need Uber XL

Uberloser - Come on, the last guy did it. I'll give you a $5 tip.

[Drive off and cancel, no show]

I'm still getting these... be honest, what do you do?


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Been there multiple times. I just respectively decline doing the trip. I used to do it when I first started 6 months ago. But I have been selective about what I pick up. I have been promised extra money but never received a dime.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Robert G said:


> Been there multiple times. I just respectively decline doing the trip. I used to do it when I first started 6 months ago. But I have been selective about what I pick up. I have been promised extra money but never received a dime.


We all know why UberX drivers shouldn't take more than 4, so I won't go into that. But any time a pax offers you extra for doing something (legal), just hold out your hand palm upwards, say "OK" and wait.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

I have six seatbelts in my car with one for myself. I will take five, but I tell them ahead of time that other drivers won't do it because they don't have a car as awesome as mine is.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.
> 
> Me - How many are in your group?
> 
> ...


I've had this happen multiple times. I've cancelled almost every time. The few times that I did accept the request was when they split their party. They're already paying pennies on the dollar for an UberX ride, so if they're going to be even more cheap by trying to fit more people into a car than is legally allowed, I don't want them riding in my car.

Technically, however, it's not a no-show. In your case, I think it would be a Rider Requested Cancellation if they decide to request another driver. I keep reading (and hearing from passengers) how drivers no-show a rider for different reasons, but in none of those cases did the rider not show up. The driver simply decided not to take them. And while that's ok, it's not a no-show. A driver who no-shows a rider or chooses Rider Requested Cancellation just to get the $5 fee when neither of those options is correct is being dishonest. Just email support and explain the situation. They'll usually give you the $5 fee if it's legit.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> A driver who no-shows a rider or chooses Rider Requested Cancellation just to get the $5 fee when neither of those options is correct is being dishonest.



Disagree. Dishonest is being too cheap to pay for the correct service and trying to sneak 4 people in the back seat of my car and only pay for 3. These groups of 5 for me are not transportable groups. A transportable group did not present itself, therefore no show.


> Just email support and explain the situation. They'll usually give you the $5 fee if it's legit.


 The investment of the couple of hours total of my time required to get support to resolve such an issue, if they did at all, is not worth it. I'm worth more than $0/$2.50/$5 per hour.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Disagree. Dishonest is being too cheap to pay for the correct service and trying to sneak 4 people in the back seat of my car and only pay for 3.



So, just because they're being dishonest, you're going to be dishonest, too? It sucks, I know. But just because someone else is cheating doesn't make it correct for you to cheat, too.



elelegido said:


> These groups of 5 for me are not transportable groups. A transportable group did not present itself, therefore no show.


Now I agree with this. I didn't actually think about it this way, so I'm glad you brought it up. The only exception to this argument is if they agree to bring 4 people (or less). At that point, you would objectively be required to transport them. You could, of course, decline to do so, but it would no longer be considered a no-show since you have been presented with a transportable group. I've also heard of stories of drivers no-showing riders (or choosing Rider Requested Cancellation) based on the way the rider looks (before the rider even gets in the car), which is being dishonest. My point is that if the rider is not objectively breaking any rules, then no-showing them or claiming that they cancelled just to get the $5 fee is being dishonest.



elelegido said:


> The investment of the couple of hours total of my time required to get support to resolve such an issue, if they did at all, is not worth it. I'm worth more than $0/$2.50/$5 per hour.


Why would you spend more than 5 or 10 minutes on something like this? It takes a simple email explaining what happened (a minute or two to compose the email: "Rider was a no-show, so I'd like the cancellation fee. Thanks"), a few seconds to read their reply (as long as the reply says something along the lines of "I'm sorry this happened. Here's $5."), and another few seconds to verify the credit in your dashboard online. In total, it shouldn't take more than like 5 minutes. A few minutes of easy work for $4 doesn't seem like a bad deal to me. And if this happens multiple times, then you're making easy money.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

This kind of complaint never ceases to amaze me, every one *****ing about not making money out there and I read this kinda crap. If you have a willing and paying customer standing at your door and you can legally transport the amount of people and you refuse, you’re a complete and total fool. You spent the time and burned the fuel to get there, you may as well take the fare. Kindly remind the customer he/she should have requested a larger car, but you will be more than happy to take them if they will pay you accordingly.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Ross said:


> This kind of complaint never ceases to amaze me, every one *****ing about not making money out there and I read this kinda crap. If you have a willing and paying customer standing at your door and you can legally transport the amount of people and you refuse, you're a complete and total fool. You spent the time and burned the fuel to get there, you may as well take the fare. Kindly remind the customer he/she should have requested a larger car, but you will be more than happy to take them if they will pay you accordingly.


Yeah, and how do think they'll rate you?


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Goober said:


> Yeah, and how do think they'll rate you?


Personally, I can care less what they rate me as, its a two way street. If they won't want to pay no worries to me. Uber / Lyft is only a fraction of my team and I's business. If your rating is so important to you, than you need to find another gig. And besides, even if you don't ask for the extra five and you take them, you still made money. You drive away as a no-show, you lose on all accounts.


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

I had started canceling rides based on people's name and neighborhood. I received an email from Uber saying I've canceled 25% of
My rides. If I want to continue using the platform I have to accept 90%. Since then i accept almost all but rate all theses ******s 2 or less.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

They don't have to choose XL, but they do need to order another UberX at least.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.
> 
> Me - How many are in your group?
> 
> ...


If they to cheap to pay the extra few dollars for a bigger vehicle then how much more in tip you think will receive assuming they even gave you a tip. He did the right thing driving off. These pax are abusing the system and our cars. If they to cheap to drive on uber platform they should catch the bus. All 5 of them would have spent about 15 bucks collectively to ride public transport or 25 bucks in a taxi. They want to give you 6 bucks for uber x and 5 bucks to break the law. I say no,no,no. UberX drivers need to stand for something more than just a cheap ride and a I will work for anything mentality.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> I have six seatbelts in my car with one for myself. I will take five, but I tell them ahead of time that other drivers won't do it because they don't have a car as awesome as mine is.


UberX has a limit of 4 pax. Even if you do take 5, and you can do it legally, you should still submit for a fare adjustment because you took an extra passenger. This way passengers get used to paying for and requesting the correct service.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If they to cheap to pay the extra few dollars for a bigger vehicle then how much more in tip you think will receive assuming they even gave you a tip. He did the right thing driving off. These pax are abusing the system and our cars. If they to cheap to drive on uber platform they should catch the bus. All 5 of them would have spent about 15 bucks collectively to ride public transport or 25 bucks in a taxi. They want to give you 6 bucks for uber x and 5 bucks to break the law. I say no,no,no. UberX drivers need to stand for something more than just a cheap ride and a I will work for anything mentality.


Here in Jax, it's literally $2 difference for a minimum fare ride. And if they're willing to cram 5 in a vehicle they believe can only hold 4, they probably aren't going very far.

Further, there are 5 of them! They can cough up an extra 20 cents each, for crying out loud!


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> UberX has a limit of 4 pax. Even if you do take 5, and you can do it legally, you should still submit for a fare adjustment because you took an extra passenger. This way passengers get used to paying for and requesting the correct service.


Holy crap, thats the most logical thing I think I've read on this this morning.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ross said:


> This kind of complaint never ceases to amaze me, every one *****ing about not making money out there and I read this kinda crap. If you have a willing and paying customer standing at your door and you can legally transport the amount of people and you refuse, you're a complete and total fool. You spent the time and burned the fuel to get there, you may as well take the fare. Kindly remind the customer he/she should have requested a larger car, but you will be more than happy to take them if they will pay you accordingly.


You canNOT legally transport more people than you have seat belts for! And if, God forbid, someone rear ends you while you have 5 pax in a 4-pax car, who do you think they'll come after for medical bills, etc? If you're doing something unsafe in your vehicle, you better believe they'll come after you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ross said:


> Holy crap, thats the most logical thing I think I've read on this this morning.


The best part about it is you don't even have to say anything. Just submit after they get out and let Uber educate its customers.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I wish Uber would add the option "more than 4 passengers" in the reasons for cancel. And then they would send an email to the pax explaining the correlation between the number of seatbelts and the number of passengers....


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

This happened to me so many times that I now send a text every time asking how many passengers.

Once, the pax replied "4"... Ok great, I get there.... and what do I see? .... SIX passengers!

me: I asked you how many passengers, you said 4
her: yeah but two friends decided to join us
me: why do you think I asked you how many passengers?
her: [blank stare]
me: good bye, idiot. [cancel, no show]


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The best part about it is you don't even have to say anything. Just submit after they get out and let Uber educate its customers.


Thats true. Honestly, I don't even bother, its not worth my time. I rarely is ever take an X call, and if I do, its normally short, thus is really not worth my time in doing the leg work. If I do indeed take an X call, its normally in Tempe, (college town) thus its normally a call to a party back to the dorms. Its so damn short they could walk but choose not to.



Yuri Lygotme said:


> I wish Uber would add the option "more than 4 passengers" in the reasons for cancel. And then they would send an email to the pax explaining the correlation between the number of seatbelts and the number of passengers....


That won't matter. I see a handful of X drivers running around in mom vans and mid size SUVs. They have the seat belts...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Disagree. Dishonest is being too cheap to pay for the correct service and trying to sneak 4 people in the back seat of my car and only pay for 3. These groups of 5 for me are not transportable groups. A transportable group did not present itself, therefore no show.
> The investment of the couple of hours total of my time required to get support to resolve such an issue, if they did at all, is not worth it. I'm worth more than $0/$2.50/$5 per hour.


There should be a "tried to do something illegal/harassing/threatening" button, that way uber can just follow up or take necessary action with the pax and compensate us for our time. Also, we won't have to log out, pull around the corner and thumb out an email explaining what all just happened.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I wish Uber would add the option "more than 4 passengers" in the reasons for cancel. And then they would send an email to the pax explaining the correlation between the number of seatbelts and the number of passengers....


Yea I like that idea.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ross said:


> Thats true. Honestly, I don't even bother, its not worth my time. I rarely is ever take an X call, and if I do, its normally short, thus is really not worth my time in doing the leg work. If I do indeed take an X call, its normally in Tempe, (college town) thus its normally a call to a party back to the dorms. Its so damn short they could walk but choose not to.
> 
> That won't matter. I see a handful of X drivers running around in mom vans and mid size SUVs. They have the seat belts...


I take X/XL because there's not enough XL business here to make any money at all. I have a Honda Pilot, so it's certainly not ideal for large parties, but a lot of times people just have 4 and don't want to cram into a civic.

When they have more than 4 passengers, I stopped saying anything. Why should I take the ratings hit? At the end of the ride, I click fare adjustment, select "extra passengers" then I enter how many passengers there were. I rate them and go back online. Uber adjusts it to the XL fare. And, I have to say, that's one of the smoothest/best transactions you'll have with Support.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.
> 
> Me - How many are in your group?
> 
> ...


$5 tip is the same amount of money as a whole 2nd car, assuming it's a minimum fare ride. Why would they pay the same for 1/2 the space? That's how you know they're full of shit. When they say they'll tip you if you let them do something you don't normally allow, they don't. Even if you go out of your way. It's infuriating.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> So, just because they're being dishonest, you're going to be dishonest, too? It sucks, I know. But just because someone else is cheating doesn't make it correct for you to cheat, too.


No, I'm not being dishonest. Five-in-my-car requests are always from drunks, and if I tried to tell them no, it results in an argument with a drunk every time, without fail. Trying to reason with a drunk is like trying to rake water uphill.

Uber itself says that drivers have the right to refuse rides to argumentative, abusive or heavily intoxicated riders. Plus the right to refuse service to any rider a driver feels uncomfortable with. Drunks requesting illegal rides fall into this category.

When I arrive at a five-in-my-car, I have spent my time and fuel to get there. The customer owes me $5. It doesn't"t matter which of the reasons I click in the app to get paid - the customer owes me money and I collect it. It is not dishonest as I am not trying to collect something I am not owed.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No, I'm not being dishonest. Five-in-my-car requests are always from drunks, and if I tried to tell them no, it results in an argument with a drunk every time, without fail. Trying to reason with a drunk is like trying to rake water uphill.
> 
> Uber itself says that drivers have the right to refuse rides to argumentative, abusive or heavily intoxicated riders. Plus the right to refuse service to any rider a driver feels uncomfortable with. Drunks requesting illegal rides fall into this category.
> 
> When I arrive at a five-in-my-car, I have spent my time and fuel to get there. The customer owes me $5. It doesn't"t matter which of the reasons I click in the app to get paid - the customer owes me money and I collect it. It is not dishonest as I am not trying to collect something I am not owed.


_I roll X/XL . My vehicle seats 6 PLUS me ,so 7. I have rolled up to group of 7 . I say I can only seat 6. They try to beg for the 7th person to be allowed. I say no its not safe ,its not legal,I only have seat belts for 6. Plus in the event of an accident,my commercial insurance wouldn't cover it. Then I will tell the person who ordered the ride to make a choice. Either order an additional Uber or cancel me._


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ross said:


> Kindly remind the customer he/she should have requested a larger car, but you will be more than happy to take them if they will pay you accordingly.


All this does is reinforce the pax' behavior and create the same problem for their next driver. Pax need to be shown that this isn't acceptable and that all they achieve by doing it is a $5 fee, plus the xl fare or 2 car fares they'll be paying anyway.

On top of this, xl drivers operate larger cars and have more expenses than X cars. Xl rates are higher for a reason. I'm not going to take a 5 rider fare away from an xl driver, or in the case of 2 Ubers, the other X driver's fare.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I roll X/XL . My vehicle seats 6 PLUS me ,so 7. I have rolled up to group of 7 . I say I can only seat 6. They try to beg for the 7th person to be allowed. I say no its not safe ,its not legal,I only have seat belts for 6. Plus in the event of an accident,my commercial insurance wouldn't cover it. Then I will tell the person who ordered the ride to make a choice. Either order an additional Uber or cancel me._


It's very generous of you to give them the choice. If that works for you, that's a good solution.

I prefer my shifts to be free from drama and uneventful and place a lot of value on this. I don't need arguments with drunks, or having drunks in my car threatening to punch me out for ejecting them, or the general abuse. I do lose the ride, and it may cost me the $5 on occasion, but for me it is a very, very worthwhile investment in my night. There's a lot less stress for me since I implemented a no BS policy with drunks.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> All this does is reinforce the pax' behavior and create the same problem for their next driver. Pax need to be shown that this isn't acceptable and that all they achieve by doing it is a $5 fee, plus the xl fare or 2 car fares they'll be paying anyway.
> 
> On top of this, xl drivers operate larger cars and have more expenses than X cars. Xl rates are higher for a reason. I'm not going to take a 5 rider fare away from an xl driver, or in the case of 2 Ubers, the other X driver's fare.


@Ross Devonport . I am not going to accept more people than my vehicle holds. I am also a limousine driver. I have had people trying to 11-12 people in a 10 passenger limo. Or 26 to 30 people in a 24 passenger Hummer limo. Any professional or smart driver will never haul more people than their vehicle seats. No matter how much tip is offered. Case in point. About a year a go near San Francisco, a limousine caught on fire. It was only allowed to carry 8 people ,it had 9 or 10 i think. Five women were killed.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here (I finally found a topic that prompted me to register).

I drive an Acura MDX, so I qualify for UberX/XL. And I actually had this experience early when I started with Uber in November, so I thought it's a good idea to share my experience. So I get an UberX request through the app (and 90% of requests are UberX for me), I drive to a bar, I see bunch of people coming out, I roll down my window, greeting a person approaching my vehicle and introducing myself as usual. He confirms his name and people are starting to get in. At this moment somebody asks: is it ok if there are five of us? 

Well, I was a "freshman" back then and I was not picky, plus there was no time to think, and I didn't want to bother with arguing, so I said ok, although briefly mentioning that there is an UberXL option if there are more than four passengers. The ride was medium range and two people got out of the car on the way relatively shortly after we started. They were medium intoxicated, but not aggressive or abusive in any way. So I finished the ride as usual and rated them 5* as usual (I have never rated any of my by now 250 rides less than a five, because I couldn't find a single reason for it). I know I should have requested the adjustment now that I know this option is in the app, but back then I hadn't. So there you go, my story.

On the other side, I got several UberXL requests when there were no more than four passengers (just last weekend I had two adults and two children requesting my vehicle for UberXL just because they wanted a bigger vehicle) or even one passenger and some lengthy luggage like a packed snowboard, or a light long nicely wrapped clean piece of new IKEA furtinure. So to be fair, this justifies that experience with five people in UberX I had.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It's very generous of you to give them the choice. If that works for you, that's a good solution.
> 
> I prefer my shifts to be free from drama and uneventful and place a lot of value on this. I don't need arguments with drunks, or having drunks in my car threatening to punch me out for ejecting them, or the general abuse. I do lose the ride, and it may cost me the $5 on occasion, but for me it is a very, very worthwhile investment in my night. There's a lot less stress for me since I implemented a no BS policy with drunks.


_First of all, I don't allow them in my vehicle,I do a head count first. So far me ,its never turned into any arguments. Once I explain the laws and policy of over loading ,they are understanding._


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _First of all, I don't allow them in my vehicle,I do a head count first. So far me ,its never turned into any arguments. Once I explain the laws and policy of over loading ,they are understanding._


Sounds like you have some kind of Jedi mind control thing going on! _This is not the ride you are looking for._

The drunks I get always argue. Good point about doing the headcount. Easy to get caught out though when the riders were with a large group and it was hard to tell how many would want to get in. A couple of times they'd say 4 when asked and then try to sneak an extra one in.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Sounds like you have some kind of Jedi mind control thing going on! _This is not the ride you are looking for._
> 
> The drunks I get always argue. Good point about doing the headcount. Easy to get caught out though when the riders were with a large group and it was hard to tell how many would want to get in. A couple of times they'd say 4 when asked and then try to sneak an extra one in.


_Yea I hear you. When I see a the group ,the first thing I ask is how many people are in your group._


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> All this does is reinforce the pax' behavior and create the same problem for their next driver. Pax need to be shown that this isn't acceptable and that all they achieve by doing it is a $5 fee, plus the xl fare or 2 car fares they'll be paying anyway.
> 
> On top of this, xl drivers operate larger cars and have more expenses than X cars. Xl rates are higher for a reason. I'm not going to take a 5 rider fare away from an xl driver, or in the case of 2 Ubers, the other X driver's fare.


This X/XL driver thanks you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> So to be fair, this justifies that experience with five people in UberX I had.


Welcome!

I can see how you justify that it balances out, because I have also had 2 passengers request XL just because they wanted something more comfy than a Prius/civic. But I still think we should always submit for fare review when they request X with more than 4 pax. I think that's the only way our 10 percent of XL calls will grow to 20 or 50 percent.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I can see how you justify that it balances out, because I have also had 2 passengers request XL just because they wanted something more comfy than a Prius/civic. But I still think we should always submit for fare review when they request X with more than 4 pax. I think that's the only way our 10 percent of XL calls will grow to 20 or 50 percent.


_If you receive an X request and you arrive and there is 5 or 6. Simply have them cancel and request XL._


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If you receive an X request and you arrive and there is 5 or 6. Simply have them cancel and request XL._


No. The customer is inconvenienced, and they're likely to rate me poorly for it. Since I accept X and XL, I just take them. There's an option under fare adjustment at the end of the ride to let Uber know there was an extra passenger or two. My job is to drive. Uber's job is to educate the customers.

That being said, if they tipped me at the end of the ride, I wouldn't submit for fare review. But they're obviously cheap asses if they're unwilling to spend the extra $2 for the proper vehicle, so that's never once happened.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Ross said:


> Personally, I can care less what they rate me as, its a two way street. If they won't want to pay no worries to me. Uber / Lyft is only a fraction of my team and I's business. If your rating is so important to you, than you need to find another gig. And besides, even if you don't ask for the extra five and you take them, you still made money. You drive away as a no-show, you lose on all accounts.


I could care less as well..My ratings fine, believe me. But no trip is guaranteed a 1 star more so than that of the, "sorry, I can only take 4 of you" trip. especially if the pax are drunk. Getting any 1* ratings makes it harder to maintain the cushion of a high rating needed for those situations where you want to exercise being an asshole. These people need to learn a valuable lesson, order the proper car and don't ask people to disrespectfully risk a ticket or a lawsuit when your family sues a driver for being past capacity and your hit by a drunk driver.

I highly doubt you encounter this on a regular basis, being that you drive an SUV.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> I could care less as well..My ratings fine, believe me. But no trip is guaranteed a 1 star more so than that of the, "sorry, I can only take 4 of you" trip. especially if the pax are drunk. Getting any 1* ratings makes it harder to maintain the cushion of a high rating needed for those situations where you want to exercise being an asshole. These people need to learn a valuable lesson, order the proper car and don't ask people to disrespectfully risk a ticket or a lawsuit when your family sues a driver for being past capacity and your hit by a drunk driver.
> 
> I highly doubt you encounter this on a regular basis, being that you drive an SUV.


_And besides ,they can't rate you if the ride is cancelled ,before its begun._


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But I still think we should always submit for fare review when they request X with more than 4 pax.


 Oh, totally! Now that I know about this option, I'll be sure to submit a request next time if I get into a similar situation.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> I think that's the only way our 10 percent of XL calls will grow to 20 or 50 percent.


 That's a valid point! Although I don't think it will be so considerable, but it might help.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Goober said:


> Getting any 1* ratings makes it harder to maintain the cushion of a high rating needed for those situations where you want to exercise being an asshole.


LOL, exactly. You have to ration it and use only sparingly when really required. Like when a min. fare high roller asks for water - perfect use for the "asshole cushion"


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> LOL, exactly. You have to ration it and use only sparingly when really required. Like when a min. fare high roller asks for water - perfect use for the "asshole cushion"


Into the 1000's with your trips, surpassing the 500 and a 1 star still bumps you around..

I constantly fluctuate between 4.86-4.88 and my attitude fluctuates with it. If I hit 4.85 I'd start being Mr. Nice Guy and Mr. NO SOUP FOR YOU...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Goober said:


> Into the 1000's with your trips, surpassing the 500 and a 1 star still bumps you around..
> 
> I constantly fluctuate between 4.86-4.88 and my attitude fluctuates with it. If I hit 4.85 I'd start being Mr. Nice Guy and Mr. NO SOUP FOR YOU...


Currently rocking a 4.7 even. Plenty of cushion for me!


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with JBD, it's not our job to educate riders on seating capacity of different vehicle classes. Request a fare adjustment if you have the extra seatbelts. Every time I've educated the pax and do the ride, my rating takes a hit.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.
> 
> Me - How many are in your group?
> 
> ...


Notice to L.A. UBERX drivers; STOP!, STOP!, STOP! taking 5 passengers in a 4 passenger UBERX. I do not ever take more than 4 passengers in my Prius. It's a HUGE, illogical risk that's not worth any amount of cheap cash (cancels insurance coverage, exposes driver to liability, etc.) No matter how far.

I got two groups of 5 this week (Jan. 19-23, 2015) that casually walked up to me in DTLA and tried to open my doors. As if I were some kind of bumpkin hack that doesn't have eyes. Funny thing is I can count. So when I see a string of 5 humans magically tied at the hips indicating "we're together", I immediately lock my doors and keep my passenger window half-way up. It's easier to brush them off when they're outside of the car, then to kick them out later.

Passengers: "Open the door!", click, click, pull, pull.
Me: "How many passengers do you have?"
Passenger: (After the practiced playing dumb delay) Uuuhh.....4......5.
Me: "How many seats do you see in my car?"
Passenger: (Another sideways delay) Uuuhh.......4.
Me: "That's the limit. And you knew that's the limit when you ordered the car." (Mostly trying to beat the surge.)
Passengers: "You can't do it?"
Me: "No. Please cancel" (I get them to cancel from their side.)

These passengers do this because OTHER UBERX drivers in L.A. are allowing 5 passengers! I know because I've seen your drop offs and counted your passengers. So, once again, STOP! You're creating a mess for other drivers. Having to respond to jobs that legally have to be cancelled.


----------



## luiselyy (Oct 15, 2014)

dcsamurai said:


> I have six seatbelts in my car with one for myself. I will take five, but I tell them ahead of time that other drivers won't do it because they don't have a car as awesome as mine is.


I'm curious about what kind of car do you drive? I have a Mazda 5 that seats 6 and not the 7 that uber requires to do xl so lucky for me every time they ask if I can sit 5 I tell them that they need to request xl but that I can do five in my car even though I'm not XL and 90% of the time I get tip pretty good or they offer to pay the xl price difference (which I have no ****ing clue) so I always say 15 to 20 bucks should b good depending the distance and pax always seem cool about it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

"luiselyy said:


> I'm curious about what kind of car do you drive? I have a Mazda 5 that seats 6 and not the 7 that uber requires to do xl so lucky for me every time they ask if I can sit 5 I tell them that they need to request xl but that I can do five in my car even though I'm not XL and 90% of the time I get tip pretty good or they offer to pay the xl price difference (which I have no ****ing clue) so I always say 15 to 20 bucks should b good depending the distance and pax always seem cool about it.


Illegal. I hope dot don't do stings on uberx drivers and catch you accepting cash for a ride.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

2008 Mercury Grand Marquis. Two bench seats, three belts each. Though I've seen some drivers around here with minivans as well. Van drivers, do you take more than four? Also, we don't have xl in Portland yet.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time for a poll. As usual, I pull up on Saturday night outside a bar and see a gaggle of ******s. I put the window down.
> 
> Me - How many are in your group?
> 
> ...


You should tell them it's $10 upfront to break the law. The price goes up in relation to the act.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> UberX has a limit of 4 pax. Even if you do take 5, and you can do it legally, you should still submit for a fare adjustment because you took an extra passenger. This way passengers get used to paying for and requesting the correct service.


People are cheap. They know they need a bigger vehicle but they don't care. They will usually go the cheapest route first then if push comes to shove they might call a second or upgrade.

Has anyone gotten an upgrade on fare where they are not registered with Uber as an XL or higher?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I've had this happen multiple times. I've cancelled almost every time. The few times that I did accept the request was when they split their party. They're already paying pennies on the dollar for an UberX ride, so if they're going to be even more cheap by trying to fit more people into a car than is legally allowed, I don't want them riding in my car.
> 
> Technically, however, it's not a no-show. In your case, I think it would be a Rider Requested Cancellation if they decide to request another driver. I keep reading (and hearing from passengers) how drivers no-show a rider for different reasons, but in none of those cases did the rider not show up. The driver simply decided not to take them. And while that's ok, it's not a no-show. A driver who no-shows a rider or chooses Rider Requested Cancellation just to get the $5 fee when neither of those options is correct is being dishonest. Just email support and explain the situation. They'll usually give you the $5 fee if it's legit.


I no-showed a pax last night and drove off. I drove to a bar to pick them up. 2 mins after I got there, out they come. One holds up a finger to say "give me a minute", and then they get into a snowball fight in the middle of the street. Because I don't get paid much for sitting around and I didn't want a bunch of wet pax in my car, I waited the extra minute as required by Lyft, no-showed them and drove off. I arrived at the location as promised, waited the required amount of time and the pax were aware that I was there, but they chose not to enter my vehicle. I feel fully justified in doing the no-show.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a Mazda5 as well. Those back two seats are so small I pray I don't get four passengers let alone five. no chance I'll get a five-star.

I don't need a ratings cushion, I need a ratings pillow.

I am painfully crawling my way back up to 4.61, just yesterday hit a speed bump too fast, got my entirely earned one star, and back down to 4.54 where I was two weeks ago. Every time I branch out to a new area, or a new time of day, I Invariably get a ratings hit, but my income goes up. Good advice I saw on this forum in my early days. Don't pay attention to the ratings. Just Uber on. But a pillow sure would be nice.

Last night I pulled up to a nice home and two elderly couples were waiting for me. I looked at the ladies faces when they saw my small 3rd row seats and mentioned that perhaps next time they would like to consider ordering Uber black. One of the lady said, you mean Uber XL. then both ladies crammed into those tiny little backseats and I got one of the men upfront and the other had the second row all to himself. Go figure. Then I took them to their country club. LOL

Nice folks though.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have a Mazda5 as well. Those back two seats are so small I pray I don't get four passengers let alone five. no chance I'll get a five-star.
> 
> I don't need a ratings cushion, I need a ratings pillow.
> 
> I am painfully crawling my way back up to 4.61, just yesterday hit a speed bump too fast, got my entirely earned one star, and back down to 4.54 where I was two weeks ago. Every time I branch out to a new area, or a new time of day, I Invariably get a ratings hit, but my income goes up. Good advice I saw on this forum in my early days. Don't pay attention to the ratings. Just Uber on.


Most Sacramentans that I know are ******bags. I'm originally from there. Haven't lived there since 1996 and am much happier for it!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Ross said:


> This kind of complaint never ceases to amaze me, every one *****ing about not making money out there and I read this kinda crap. If you have a willing and paying customer standing at your door and you can legally transport the amount of people and you refuse, you're a complete and total fool. You spent the time and burned the fuel to get there, you may as well take the fare. Kindly remind the customer he/she should have requested a larger car, but you will be more than happy to take them if they will pay you accordingly.


Here's the flaw in your argument. The average ride is 2-3 miles. The minimum fare in most markets is $4. If you get a min fare, you only collect $2.40. If you get a cancellation fee, you get $4. Therefore, it is usually more profitable to get the no-show fee than it is to take the ride, especially when considering that if you take the ride, you accumulate additional expenses.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> I had started canceling rides based on people's name and neighborhood. I received an email from Uber saying I've canceled 25% of
> My rides. If I want to continue using the platform I have to accept 90%. Since then i accept almost all but rate all theses ******s 2 or less.


Read the contract, page 2 specifically says that you are under no obligation to accept any requests (pings). If Uber deactivates you for not accepting rides, they are in breach of contract. You should email Uber, quote the contract and tell them to suck your balls.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

20ish girls do the 5 PAX in my Uberx routine. Explain if we get in an accident I'll loose my Uber job, the other job I need to drive for, and get sued by them. One girl says she works at a law firm and that she wouldn't sue me but offer to handle the case. I was thinking about a retort (just had to fit tort in there somewhere), like I didn't know legal aides and interns could get the partners to take on pro bono cases. Or maybe, "no your daddy won't take my case but sue my a$$ and win. He won't get much but he will definitely win". She kept trying to convince me that, really, my law firm would handle it for you.

They were actually really nice although not the sharpest tacks at staples. They weren't going too far so I offered to just keep fare open and take half on one trip and then come back for the others. Or they could cancel and get an XL. Late and they had me take them in two trips. For really short trips I've done this for groups asking for 5 PAX as long as they weren't drunk idiots. These were both the going to get drunk groups.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Me: How many are you?
Pax: Five
Me: That won't fit in my car. You should cancel and order Uber XL.

Pull up half a block and park. Wait for pax to cancel. If pax doesn't cancel, then I cancel after five minutes and collect a no-show fee.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I've had this happen multiple times. I've cancelled almost every time. The few times that I did accept the request was when they split their party. They're already paying pennies on the dollar for an UberX ride, so if they're going to be even more cheap by trying to fit more people into a car than is legally allowed, I don't want them riding in my car.
> 
> Technically, however, it's not a no-show. In your case, I think it would be a Rider Requested Cancellation if they decide to request another driver. I keep reading (and hearing from passengers) how drivers no-show a rider for different reasons, but in none of those cases did the rider not show up. The driver simply decided not to take them. And while that's ok, it's not a no-show. A driver who no-shows a rider or chooses Rider Requested Cancellation just to get the $5 fee when neither of those options is correct is being dishonest. Just email support and explain the situation. They'll usually give you the $5 fee if it's legit.


I've chosen "rider requested cancel" twice when they refuse to take four or less. Both times, Uber automatically gave me $0 for the cancellation. Neither time did Uber grant my emailed request to give me the $5 cancellation fee. I've been burned twice. Therefore, I now choose "no show" when I have to cancel due to too many riders.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ross said:


> Personally, I can care less what they rate me as, its a two way street. If they won't want to pay no worries to me. Uber / Lyft is only a fraction of my team and I's business. If your rating is so important to you, than you need to find another gig. And besides, even if you don't ask for the extra five and you take them, you still made money. You drive away as a no-show, you lose on all accounts.


You are dead wrong. Ratings are certainly NOT a two way street. Uber does absolutely nothing to rider accounts that have low ratings. I even requested that a rider be banned who knowingly transported marijuana (an illegal drug) in my vehicle. Uber said "Sorry, can't do it."

Two way street... BS!


----------

